# Used PO1 for $365, good deal?



## acr (Apr 18, 2007)

*UPDATE NEW INFO: Used PO1 for $385 OTD, good deal?*

I just called the guy I know at the shop and was quoted a lower price of $385 with tax included. They have a 30 day return policy if I find any problems with it. What say ye now?

Original Post:

I was at a local pawn shop today and looked at a used P01. It showed the following wear. Barrel showed the usual scratches from cycling, hammer had wear on the sides and on the hammer face, magazine showed scratches from being inserted and removed, Philips head grip screws had finish worn from them, trigger was shiny where it contacts the trigger cut out in the frame, rails were mostly devoid of finish from cycling. The bore was dirty, but looked good. The only blemishes were a small ding that went through the finish and into the aluminum at the top right rear of the frame and two small chips that were just in the finish and not into the metal on the right side of the frame around the hole for the de-cock "stem" . The pistol functioned just fine from hand cycling, it de-cocked just fine, had a nice single action trigger and a somewhat gritty double action. It only had one 14 round mag and no box/paperwork. I was told it was a trade in item on something else. It would be almost $400 with tax. I can get a new one from two local sources from $459 + tax or about $500. I am going to call another guy that I know at the shop tomorrow and see if I can get a better deal, but I wanted to be prepared before I made any decisions, so I am asking yet another question here on price. I hope I have not bored you with all of the details or with some really long sentences to list everything that needed to be described.


----------



## Severian636 (Apr 15, 2007)

I can get a new one from two local sources from $459 + tax or about $500. I am going to call another guy that I know at the shop tomorrow and see if I can get a better deal, but I wanted to be prepared before I made any decisions, so I am asking yet another question here on price. I hope I have not bored you with all of the details or with some really long sentences to list everything that needed to be described.[/QUOTE]

I just bought a new one, and I recommend that you do the same I think
you'll be a lot happier. I don't know what other more expensive or well known
guns you have, but I predict this one will become a favorite of yours and
you'll probably kick yourself for not buying new. Two mags, gun lock, very
nice box, case and manual.


----------

